# Remote volume button query



## Lou2 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi. New to this forum, but have been a TIVO user for about 3 years

Our TIVO remote has started acting strangely. When I press the volume button up, it takes me to the Tivo Central page. Volume button down turns it to live TV.

All the other buttons are behaving correctly. Just the volume button.

I've tried resetting the Tivo and changing the batteries, but still have the same problem.

Any ideas how we can sort this?


----------



## sweetspirit (Apr 15, 2005)

Gosh, that must be frustrating! I'm sorry I don't have any ideas for you, but hang in there. You'll find that this is a community of mostly helpful people, who really go out of their way. If NO one has heard of this - or has any idea of what it could be - that's pretty much the only way that you won't get a suggestion or helpful idea.


----------



## Lou2 (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks. It only started doing this today, but it's already driving me crazy.

I can't believe how many times I go to adjust the volume  Let's hope someone knows the solution.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Apparently inserting the batteries in the wrong way round can reset the remote.

As it is only effecting the programmable buttons (Volume) maybe you could program them for your TV again, using this method..

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv1034.htm?


----------



## Lou2 (Jan 29, 2006)

Cheers. I'll give that a whirl.


----------

